# MSH RPG via IRC



## Psychotic Dreamer (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm planning on running a MSH RPG using the classic system.  I'm going to be running it over irc.  I'm planning on setting it in the X-Men: Evolution Universe.  I'm going to put it in a different city and have a different benifactor backing the group of young heroes.  Since I want all the characters to be High School age characters would need to be in the 13-18 age group.  If this sounds interesting drop me an email and let me know what days are good for you.  My email address is bentleyml@taconic.net.  Thanks.

Edit: [Adding more info]

I only have the Advanced Set available to me.  So make characters using that.  I'm not sure how I want to do character generation.  I'll probably use the random charts for attributes.  For powers those will be up to the person to choose what makes sense for the character.  As for power levels...  We'll start with random and work from there.

I'm looking for 3-6 characters.  

I'm basically going to set it in a generic city.


----------

